# [Slovakia] Architectural and Engineering Awards



## blizzard.bb

Nominované projekty v jednotlivých kategóriach na cenu CE.ZA.AR 2008

*1. Rodinné domy*

*Rodinný dom*, Bojnice
Autor: Ing. arch. Amro Khalifa
















*Nadstavba rodinného domu Medzierka*, Bratislava
Autor: Ing. arch. Ilja Skoček
















*Rodinný dom*, Rusovce
Autor: Ing. arch. Maroš Fečík

















*2. Bytové domy*

*Athos – Porthos – Aramis*, Machnáč – Bratislava
Autori: Ing. arch. Peter Čavara, Ing. arch. Marek Kolčák, Ing. Akad. arch. Fero Minárik
















*Triangolo*, Spojná ul., Nitra
Autori: Ing. arch. Ivan Matušík, Ing. arch. Sebastian Nagy
















*Polyfunkčný objekt Dominant*, Nám. Hraničiarov, Bratislava
Ing. arch. Peter Jančo, Ing. arch. Eva Jančová, Csc., Zuzana Bžochová, Ing. arch. Peter Návrat, Lenka Beňušová, Martina Pintérová, Ing. arch. Ľubomír Šlachta, Ing. arch. Milan Andráš, CSc.

















*3. Občianske a priemyselné budovy*

*Mestská športová hala*, Nitra
Autori: Ing. arch. Viktor Šabík, Ing. Marek Šumichrast
















*Sídlo firmy EMATECH – Technológie*, Lužianky
Autor: Ing. arch. Milan Csanda
















*Dom Smútku*, Modra
Autori: Ing. Vojtech Krumpolec, Ing. Mária Krumpolcová, Ing. arch. Peter Drevenec, Ing. arch. Juraj Krumpolec, Ing. arch. Vladimír Vodný

















*4. Rekonštrukcia a obnova budov*

*Sklad 7*, Prístavná ul., Bratislava
Autori: Mgr. arch. Miroslav Vrábel, Ing. arch. Martin Maršala, Ing. arch. Marek Varga, Ing. arch. Branislav Kaliský
















*Villa Nečas*, Žilina
Autori: Ing. arch. Ivan Jarina, Ing. arch. Martin Kubovský
Spolupráca: Jozef Antošík
















*Areál Starý Mlyn*, Branč
Autori: Ing. arch. Tibor Zelenický, Ing. arch. Patrícia Kvasnicová

















*5. Interiér*

*Interiér kaplnky v kláštore Redemptoristov*, kongregácia najsv. Vykupiteľa, Bratislava
Autor: Ing. arch Gabriel Zajíček
Výtvarné diela: Max Faller
















*Kardiocentrum Nitra*, v priestoroch Fakultnej nemocnice v Nitre
Autori: Ing. arch. Ľubomír Holejšovský, Ing. arch. Vladimír Jarabica
















*Interiér Vily Novosvetská ul., *Bratislava
Autori: Ing. arch. Michal C. Hronský PhD., Peter Daniel

















*6. Exteriér*

*Stavebné úpravy komunikácií a spevnených priestranstiev v pamiatkovej zóne mesta Skalica*
Autori: architektúra – Ing. arch. Drahomíra Dobrotková, Ing. arch. Branislav Rzyman, Ing. arch. Miroslav Hudák, sadové úpravy – Ing. Anna Dobrucká
















*Revitalizácia toku Dubová v km 4, 32 – 5, 27*, Piešťany
Autori: Ing. Eva Wernerová, Igor Bučenec, Peter Pospiech
















*Pešia zóna* Šaľa – 1. etapa
Autori: Ing. arch. Kornel Kobák, Ing. arch. Oľga Melcerová, Ing. arch. Imrich Pleidel, Ing. arch. Ondrej Pleidel, Ing. arch. Peter Vitko



















> O udelení ceny CE• ZA• AR 2008 vo všetkých kategóriách bude rozhodovať odborná porota v zložení: Ing. arch. Igor Jenik (Nemecko), Ing. arch. Pavol Paňák, Mgr. Miloš Pietor, Ing. arch. Ján Stempel (ČR), Prof. Ing. akad. arch. Alena Šrámková (ČR), Ing. arch. Zuzana Zacharová a Ing. arch. Ľubomír Závodný.





> Výsledky a víťazov v jednotlivých kategóriách sa dozvieme na slávnostnom večere udeľovania cien 8. októbra 2008.


Spracované podľa © http://www.abcinterier.sk/cezaar_2008/


----------



## CJone

Čo sa týka Nitra a Športovej haly tak hrôza des- ako mohol niekto študovaný takéto niečo navrhnúť? Nikdy predtým asi halu ani nevideli páni autory :bash:


----------



## Qwert

CJone said:


> Čo sa týka Nitra a Športovej haly tak hrôza des- ako mohol niekto študovaný takéto niečo navrhnúť? Nikdy predtým asi halu ani nevideli páni autory :bash:


Tiež celkom nechápem, čo tam robí Dominant.


----------



## wonderdax

CJone said:


> Čo sa týka Nitra a Športovej haly tak hrôza des- ako mohol niekto študovaný takéto niečo navrhnúť? Nikdy predtým asi halu ani nevideli páni autory :bash:


a toto si myslia architekti: 


> ESTSKÁ ŠPORTOVÁ HALA, NITRA
> Priamy prenos
> 
> Jedným z charakteristických architektonických elementov vynárajúcich sa z projektov Viktora Šabíka sú nezvislé, akoby chodiace stĺpy destabilizujúce danú kompozíciu hmôt. Nič nenasvedčovalo tomu, že jedno rozhodnutie na poslednú chvíľu ponúkne dostatočnú mieru destabilizácie pôvodného konceptu tým, že sa mu po víťazstve v súťaži zmení pozemok pod nohami. Objekt nie je inovatívny konštrukčne ani architektonicky, jeho súdržnosť ale tkvie v autonómnosti konceptu, ktorý prekonal traumu z prenosu a vydržal pohromade.
> Architektúra totiž prišla o veľkú časť motivácie svojho pôvodného konceptu (vonkajší kontext), no dospela do oslobodzujúcej otvorenosti a autonómie. Motív „chodiacich“ stĺpov je tu jediný akoby pevne na svojom mieste. Mestská hala je urbánnym nomádom, preneseným fragmentom celku, ktorý mohla vytvárať inde. Jej figúra ale dobre funguje ako odliatok hranice medzi vnútornou dokonalou utópiou, v ktorej sa vždy dá dospieť k jednoznačnému výsledku hry, a vonkajšou vždy nedokonalou realitou mesta.
> 
> Text: Maria Topolčanská
> Foto: Anton Sládek


----------



## Wizzard

Tí architekti celkovo akosi žijú v inom svete, napríklad keď som si čítal článok o Priori a hoteli Kyjev, dosť zaujímavé čítanie, a človek si časom začne všímať, že je to nákazlivé a na pohľad obyčajné stavby sa mu začnú páčiť a začne ich považovať za niečo nádherné.


----------



## cibula

tak mne sa okrem skladu 7 a triangola nepaci ani jedna z tych budov? uke: toto ma byt akoze da best?? :dunno:
asi sa predsa len prihlasim na tu architekturu :lol: :nuts:


----------



## CJone

Mne ani nejde o vzhľad tej haly, ale skôr o jej funkčné využitie a to je biedne. Kto bol vnútri v hale ten vie o čom hovorím. Tribúny mali byť dokola v 2 radoch nad sebou, ale je nakoniec len 1 rad, čiže sa zmestí len okolo 1500 ludi na sedenie a hala sa predražila o 100 miliónov minimálne. Čo sa týka východu, tak je len 1 (slovom jeden) a tadial musia všetci ludia vychádzať. Je to super pozerať sa, ako sa plná hala dokola zbieha k jednému východu. Ostatné sú únikové a velmi by ma zaujímalo ako sa k nim dostanú ludia kedze nejdu z tribún k nim schody. Autor tejto haly je vážny amatér ak si toto dovolil naprojektovať. Tie kecy okolo toho si môžu strčiť...


----------



## marish

wonderdax said:


> a toto si myslia architekti:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... :blahblah: ...
Click to expand...

neuveritelne, co vsetko sa da napisat o troch krivych tyciach. :nuts:


----------



## potkanX

cezaar neni to najlepsie zo slovenskej architektury daneho obdobia. je to cena, do ktorej sa treba prihlasit. podla mna nema nijaku hodnotu.
aj ked par cezaarov na stene atelieru mozezvysit prestiz architekta v ociach neznalych investorov


----------



## J1mbo

potkanX said:


> cezaar neni to najlepsie zo slovenskej architektury daneho obdobia. je to cena, do ktorej sa treba prihlasit. podla mna nema nijaku hodnotu.


fakt si myslis ze za posledny rok sa na slovensku zrealizovalo nieco zasadne lepsie ako su tie nominacie a ze len autor bol natolko skromny ze sa neprihlasil do cezaara???


----------



## J1mbo

Wizzard said:


> Tí architekti celkovo akosi žijú v inom svete, napríklad keď som si čítal článok o Priori a hoteli Kyjev, dosť zaujímavé čítanie, a človek si časom začne všímať, že je to nákazlivé a na pohľad obyčajné stavby sa mu začnú páčiť a začne ich považovať za niečo nádherné.


svojim sposobom je cela architektura dost samoucelne povolanie, lebo to co sa paci architektom sa vobec nepaci aspon 70% ostatnych ludi.... a to co sa paci jednemu architektovi sa dost casto nepaci druhemu a poza chrbat sa seci ohovaraju.... ale k tomu ta vedu v podstate uz na skole..... tolko ohovarania a intrig ako na fakulte architektury nieje pomaly ani v mexickych telenovelach dost casto sa zamyslam ze ci to tam ma vobec zmysel....

a k tomu kyjevu..... ked si clovek ziska urcity nadhlad tak si dokaze vsimnut a uvedomit urcite hodnoty a kvality niektorych stavieb ktore pred tym nevidel lebo bol prilis zamerany na detaily


----------



## carbonkid

...na ziadost blizzarda som sem pridal anketu...takze nech sa paci mozte hlasovat! ja uz som zahlasoval 

...anketa je otvorena do 8. oktobra...

v kazdej kategorii volte len jednu moznost...


----------



## potkanX

J1mbo said:


> fakt si myslis ze za posledny rok sa na slovensku zrealizovalo nieco zasadne lepsie ako su tie nominacie a ze len autor bol natolko skromny ze sa neprihlasil do cezaara???


ano, poznam niektorych, ktori maju na tuto cenu podobny nazor jako ja. ci sa udialo nieco zasadne lepsieho ti nepoviem, nejaky extra prehlad nemam a okrem toho zvyknem sa zdrziavat hodnotenia architektury. teda okrem totalnych zhovadilosti.
pokial nebude system aspon taky jako u grand prix ceske obce architektu, kde okrem samonominacii funguje aj odborna akademia, ktora nominuje diela, na ktore by sa inak mohlo pozabudnut, tak vypovedna hodnota cezaara bude limitne nulitna.

zober si teraz ciste hypoteticky - u nas je teoreticky mozne, ze by slovensky architekt za slovenske realizacie ziskal hoci pritzkerovu cenu, ale pritom by nikdy na slovensku nebola jeho stavba ocenena nijakou slovenskou cenou. a ze ich mame dost.


----------



## potkanX

J1mbo said:


> svojim sposobom je cela architektura dost samoucelne povolanie, lebo to co sa paci architektom sa vobec nepaci aspon 70% ostatnych ludi.... a to co sa paci jednemu architektovi sa dost casto nepaci druhemu a poza chrbat sa seci ohovaraju.... ale k tomu ta vedu v podstate uz na skole..... tolko ohovarania a intrig ako na fakulte architektury nieje pomaly ani v mexickych telenovelach dost casto sa zamyslam ze ci to tam ma vobec zmysel....
> 
> a k tomu kyjevu..... ked si clovek ziska urcity nadhlad tak si dokaze vsimnut a uvedomit urcite hodnoty a kvality niektorych stavieb ktore pred tym nevidel lebo bol prilis zamerany na detaily


ale, nemysli si ze by bola architektura v tomto nejako vynimocna. sme predsa na slovaci, mame v statnom znaku zdochnutu susedovu kozu predsa. teda aspon by sme ju mali mat.


----------



## JaSomAxxo

Triangolo v Nitre ma najviac zaujal. Veľmi nápadita architektura, hlavne tie balkóny. Tie sú fakt vymakané. Asi som ešte veru také ani nevidel. Vystupujú poriadne pred budovu. Tiež na stranách tie gulovité okná. Tak to je úplne parádne. S tohto projektu mám fakt silný príjemný dojem :cheers:
Samozrejme mu dávam aj svoj hlas


----------



## wuane

Modransky Dom smutku je velmi pekny.


----------



## carbonkid

wuane said:


> Modransky Dom smutku je velmi pekny.


wuane ty si v tomto pripade zaujaty, pretoze si z modry 

...vsimnite si brutalny naskok skladu c.7, ktory vo svojej kategorii vedie 19:0:0

fajn, ze ho ballymore pocas nejakeho predlzeneho vikendu nezburali nie? celkom kludne to mohli spravit, kedze bol v ovela horsom stave ako lisovna alebo objekty v kable...nastastie nie su vsetci ludia obmedzeni a slepi...


----------



## Amrafel

^^dal som ho len preto, lebo som v ňom už bol a je fakt pekný  ale treba povedať, že do lokality sa hodí


----------



## wuane

carbonkid said:


> wuane ty si v tomto pripade zaujaty, pretoze si z modry


Nepovedal som ze je najkrajsi,ale videl som ho nazivo,a je naozaj velmi vkusny,jednoduchy,a pekne zapada.Jedna z najkrajsich stavieb modernych v okrese podla mna.


----------



## potkanX

JaSomAxxo said:


> Triangolo v Nitre ma najviac zaujal. Veľmi nápadita architektura, hlavne tie balkóny. Tie sú fakt vymakané. Asi som ešte veru také ani nevidel. Vystupujú poriadne pred budovu. Tiež na stranách tie gulovité okná. Tak to je úplne parádne. S tohto projektu mám fakt silný príjemný dojem :cheers:
> Samozrejme mu dávam aj svoj hlas


ku tym balkonom - http://www.architecture.sk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1419&Itemid=96

ale je to fajny projekt, to zasa hej. urcite najzaujimavejsi z nominacii v danej kategorii.


----------

